# Unilever Voluntarily Issues Expanded Recall and Allergy Alert



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Unilever Voluntarily Issues Expanded Recall and Allergy Alert on Undeclared Milk in Certain Knorr®-Lipton® Sides *

*Contact:*
Jennifer Stalzer
201-894-7760
*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE* -- Englewood Cliffs, NJ -- October 19, 2006 -- Unilever of Englewood Cliffs, NJ voluntarily issues expanded recall and allergy alert on undeclared milk in certain Knorr®-Lipton® "Sides", all of which were manufactured in one facility and are listed below. 
*Product Name*
*Packaging Type*
*UPC Code*​"Knorr®-Lipton® Fiesta Sides™ Spanish Rice -- Rice & Pasta Blend with Bell Peppers in a Sweet Tomato Sauce"
5.6 oz. (158 g) pouch
UPC# 4100002268 
"Knorr®-Lipton® Fiesta Sides™ Chipotle Rice -- Rice & Orzo Blend in a Southwestern Smoked Chipotle Flavored Sauce"
5.7 oz. (161g) pouch
UPC# 4100002605 
"Knorr®-Lipton® Cajun Sides™ Dirty Rice -- A Delicious Rice & Pasta Blend with Onions, Garlic and Mild Cajun Spices" 
5.7 oz. (161g) pouch
UPC# 4100002280 
"Knorr®-Lipton® Cajun Sides™ New Orleans Style Chicken Rice -- Rice & Pasta Blend with Red Peppers, Chicken Flavor & Mild Cajun Spices"
5.5 oz (155g) pouch
UPC#4100002609
"Knorr®-Lipton® Rice Sides™ Chicken -- Rice & Pasta Blend in a Savory Chicken Flavored Sauce"
5.6 0z. (158g) pouch
UPC# 4100002266
"Knorr®-Lipton® Rice Sides™ Sesame Chicken -- Whole Grain Rice & Pasta Blend in a Sesame and Chicken Flavored Sauce"
5 oz. (141g) pouch
UPC#4100020920
"Knorr®-Lipton® Pasta Sides™ Chicken -- Whole Grain Fettuccini in a Savory Chicken Flavored Sauce"
4.4 oz (124 g) pouch
UPC#4100020923
"Knorr®-Lipton® Asian Sides™ Thai Sesame Noodles -- Lo Mein Noodles in a Soy, Lemongrass & Sesame Flavored Sauce"
4.4 oz (124 g) pouch
UPC#4100002805
On October 3 and October 6, 2006, the company recalled the product below, which continues to be subject to this recall: 
Product Name 
*Packaging Type*
*UPC Code*​"Knorr® -Lipton® Pasta Sides™ Chicken -- Fettuccini in a Savory Chicken Flavored Sauce"
4.3 oz. (121 g) pouch
UPC#4100002246

*The UPC Code for each product is located at the bottom right-hand side of the back of the pouch.*
*All Best If Used By Date Codes of the above products are affected. *
People who have an allergy or severe sensitivity to milk run the risk of serious or life-threatening allergic reaction if they consume these products. The recall only relates to the above products. No other Knorr® -Lipton® "Sides" product, or Knorr® or Lipton® product is being recalled. The company is cooperating with the FDA and also issuing an alert through the Food Allergy & Anaphylaxis Network.
These products were distributed nationwide, and reached consumers through retail stores, club stores and dollar stores. The affected products are being recalled from consumers and retailer store shelves, back rooms and warehouses.
To date, the company has received reports of two adverse reactions to the above products from people with known milk allergies. 
The recall was initiated after the company discovered that products containing milk were distributed in packaging that did not reveal the presence of milk in the ingredient lists on the labels. 
Consumers who have purchased packages of any of the above described products are urged to discard them immediately. They may also contact the company at *1-866-839-7162*for a full refund.


----------

